# amperaje de una fuente atx para pc



## NACHCAR (Feb 23, 2010)

Sucede  que la arquitectura de mi pc es muy chafa y suele calentarse demasiado ,por lo que me gustaria alimentar desde la fuente otros tres ventiladores asi que me gustaria saber .........
¿como aumentar el amperaje de una fuente atx con salida de 12 voltios....?
ya que es la unica manera de alimentar esos ventiladores con ese mismo voltaje...


----------



## bysma (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola , de cuanto  es tu fuente ATX?? Yo tengo una de 450 W Unos 200Wrms si es que llega y 6 ventiladores de 12cm y funciona correctamente. 

Te lo digo porque modificar una fuente talvez te va salir mas caro que comprar una nueva.

Otra opcion es colocar un transformador o fuente externa de 12 V con unos 2A tienes mas que sobrado.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 23, 2010)

Una fuente de 400W debe alimentar monton de ventiladores sin problema, obviamente, con la computadora en conjunto, ya que tienen una salida superior de los 10A por la linea de 12V.

Mi computadora tiene una fuente de 300W y tiene instalado:
Dos tarjetas de video
tarjeta sound blaster
dos tarjetas de red
tarjeta capturadora de video
tarjeta de puertos usb adicional
tres discos duros
quemador dvd
unidad de 3 1/2 y 5 1/4 (el 5 1/4 es por nostalgia y excentricidad)
4 ventiladores, mas el de la tarjeta Nvidia de video, procesador y fuente.
y es un procesador AMD.
Osea, en resumen, si tu fuente es de 400W, olvidate por los ventiladores, un disco duro te consumira muchisima mas potencia que 4 ventiladores adicionales.


----------



## santiago (Feb 23, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Mi computadora tiene una fuente de 300W y tiene .


 
q marca es, me acuerdo de haber armado una maquinita con un pentium 4 3ghz , un rigido de 120, una plaquita agp de video, perifericos y demas con 2 ventiladores de gabinete, a la semana exploto la fuente (era de 300 pero marca cromax) jajajaja que bajon, que mugre de fuente por dios, 

fuera de las explosiones, metele los coolers, no creo que tengas problemas 

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 23, 2010)

Es una EDGE Systems, ya me ha tronado dos veces en 5 años, pero he podido repararla, pero tambien le pongo unas jornadas de semanas completas trabajando sin reiniciar, sobre todo en examenes finales.


----------

